# Yuk!!!



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

well, Ive never actually seen a prolapsed cloaca,  before, but now I have a pidgie with one. The vet has him on anti-biotics and metacam. Im also putting neosporin on it twice a day. Going to walgreens today to get an antibiotic/ steriod cream for it. If it dosent improve by tuesday, we may have to go another route (surgery). Anyone ever dealt with this before? It looks nasty, but the vet said its not that bad...he has seen horrible ones...makes me feel so much better


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have not seen one and pray I never do! It sounds awful. I hope your bird improves and does not need the surgery...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your bird.

Here is a recent thread dealing with that same subject:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=26319


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Is this a male pigeon? I've only seen this problem in hens who had just laid. Hopefully your pij will be fine under the vet's care. It is very scary to see their bottoms looking a bloody mess, but amazingly they can make a full recovery. My vet treated my hen with antibiotics, medicated ointment and at one point a topical anti-inflammatory of some kind. This hen hasn't prolapsed in five years.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty sure its a boy, he does the mating dance and cooing. The vet didnt feel any eggs in there and didnt seem to think we needed X-Rays.Also he has the brilliant purple and green feather sheen on his neck. I just looked at it, it still looks the same...but no blood. Thanks for that! The tissue is not black and/ or dry looking. Hes been eating like a little pig and drinking water. The poops are moist, green, and white. Im going to have assault him with the Q-tip and cream later. He will love that I'm sure.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have a hen, she prolapsed a few years ago. The vet recommended to put preparation H on the area for two days until he could do the surgery. I took her home after the surgery, he only had sutured the uterus to the abdominal wall and the same evening she had prolapsed again. A couple of days later he took the uterus out as it was obvious just suturing wouldn't work.
She is doing great, just have to provide with eggs once in a while as she loves sitting on eggs.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

We posted at the same time. If this is a cock, I would suggest to do further chek up of the bird, x-rays, maybe an endoscopy. It is very unusual for cocks to prolaps, actually never heard of it, but he might have an abdominal tumor that causes it.

Reti


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Its lookin about the same, today. He/She is acting normally,really eating, saw him/her drink water and even took a nap under the dining room table. Cant wait for the vet to get back into town Tuesday. Someone mentioned Preperation H? somewhere. Will this be better than the neosporin or other cream? I think I remeber the vet saying possibly Preperatin H? How embarrsing to go buy that stuff...smile.Think they would beleve me if I told them it as for a bird????


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, my vet recommends preparation H. It keeps the area moist plus is somewhat antiinlfammatory.
( I had my husband buy it)

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> Yeah, my vet recommends preparation H. It keeps the area moist plus is somewhat antiinlfammatory.
> *( I had my husband buy it)*
> 
> Reti


That's funny.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, the vet said to keep Pidge on the meds for another week and to call him on monday, Nothing has changed except that the bird runs away now when I come with the medicine. Ill let ya know


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update. What meds is he on and how is he going to fix the prolaps did the vet tell you?

Reti


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, hes on Metacam and Trimet( never heard of that) If this dosent work, well decide what next..possibly surgury?


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello again, the vet is changing the anti-biotic, I pick it up tomorow, dont know the name of it but I trust him. He helps me alot and has saved the lives of some of my birds. If this dosent work, then I dont know. Ill keep ya posted. Thanks


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for the update. Hopefully the new medication will help.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, its not any better, Ive been putting the Tylosin in his drinking water. Gonna call the vet back tomorrow morning. SIGH I was really hoping this would have gone away by now,I dont want to give up on this bird.


----------

